# Starting on Saturday September 1st



## twentynine

Title says it all.

Starting 80 black sexlink and rhode island red eggs.


----------



## Energyvet

Gooood Luck! That's a lot of eggs!


----------



## rob

good luck, keep us updated on how its going.


----------



## twentynine

Okay, power was restored to my home and property on Thursday afternoon. I emmidiately put the incubator on. Checked the temp this morning 99.5, this afternoon 99.8. So when I get home from work tomorrow morning, in they go. I have two auto turner that hold 41 eggs each, that's what I am going to load. 41 black sexlink, 41 rhode island reds.


----------



## 7chicks

Whew! That'll keep ya busy!  Good luck! We'll be waiting for pics of those darling little hatchlings when they arrive.


----------



## Energyvet

Yes we will. Are you keeping them all?


----------



## twentynine

Okay 82 eggs in the incubator at 0530. Checked the temp this afternoon before leaving for work, currently 99.5*, todays low 99.1*, high 99.5*.

The auto turners have the eggs rotating. This is a first for me, I always incubated in the cartons and put the eggs on the wire on the 18th day. 

Keeping them all?
No, I will be keeping a few of the rhode island red pullets. But by and large I will be selling most of the hatch. The black sexlink pullets are spoken for already, as are some of the rhode island red straight run. The remaining black sexlink cockerals will be kept 3 or 4 weeks then sold as fryers. The remaining rhode island reds will be kept to about 4 weeks, when they reach an age that I can sex them with confidence, then they go for $5 each as started pullets, $3 each as fryer cockerals.
I do have a very good blood line of rhode island reds, so I do sell some of my cockerals as flock roosters. These I allow to go to about 12 weeks, at that time I can make a fair judgement of what the rooster will look like. If at that time they don't shape up the right way, they go to camp Kenmore.


Allow me to stress that I do not sell the first chick until I am absolutely convinced they are healthy and sound. I usually keep them for 1 week to 10 days, so I can get them started. Also, any one who shows up wanting to buy my birds has to pass my inspection. I have turned away a few buyers that I suspected, because they wanted all my older cockerals. I'm sure you guys understand what I am hinting at.

Concerning the 82 eggs, I believe my hatch rate is going to be a much lower percentage than I have experienced in the past. It is my belief that one of my big RIR roosters is shooting blanks. I'll know in 10 days, when I do the first candling. If it turns out that way I may only get about a 50% hatch rate. Then add hurricane isaac into the mix, well I may have to many factors working against me.


----------



## Energyvet

Will you ship? Will you ship to me in NJ ? Or is that too far away?


----------



## twentynine

No I don't ship. Local demand exceeds what I can supply.


----------



## Energyvet

Okay. Just thought I'd ask. Your birds sound very good quality and that's why I was interested. Good luck with your adventure in hatching.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

twentynine said:


> Title says it all.
> 
> Starting 80 black sexlink and rhode island red eggs.


Put my Sept hatch off a few days since we are having storms passing thru...hatching a few dozen Buckeyes and American Games for some friends!!! Happy Hatching everyone....keep us posted with your results!!!


----------



## twentynine

Energyvet said:


> Okay. Just thought I'd ask. Your birds sound very good quality and that's why I was interested. Good luck with your adventure in hatching.


I am very proud of my sexlinks.

The rhode island red bloodline I located here locally, medium to light birds, that lay a nice dark brown large egg, starting at about 5 months. I consider these birds to be top knotch.

The barred rocks are a little heavier, laying a large light brown egg, usually in the 5th month. In terms of comparrison I believe the rhode islands are a step a head of the barred rocks. Been casually looking around for a barred rock rooster I could call the grand poobah doodah.

Lots of barred rocks out there, it just takes a long time to breed - hatch barred hens - grow hens - breed to rhode island rooster - hatch sexlinks - grow out chicks. Then judge at that time if your efforts, meet the goals.

I don't know anything about proper confirmation or breed standards, what I have tried to achieve is a *healthy*, hardy bird. So far the sexlinks seem to be doing pretty good.

It's not that I am trying to hoard my birds or even make a killing off of them. Any one who raises chickens can run the numbers I put out their, and it's plain to see-- at best I am breaking even. My wife says either you do it as a hobby and enjoy it, or you grow large and it becomes a job. I prefer to enjoy it.


----------



## twentynine

Day 2 

Turners are turning, temp control is good.

First time I ever used auto turners, feel like I'm not doing enough! Why didn't I get auto turners sooner?


----------



## twentynine

Day 5

Alls well. Temperature control is right on. Will be doing first candling either Saturday 8th or Monday 10th.


----------



## TajMaCluckCoop

I finally begged eggs from a friend ... Put 38 ssorted chicken eggs in the Hovabator with turner on Monday Sept 2 and 50ish corturnix quail in the still air sans turner on Monday Sept 3. Had a bit of a humidity spike this morning due to rains in CT, but so far so good.,,but it's only Day 3 for me.


----------



## twentynine

Day 6

Couldn't wait, new incubator, new turners, and all, like a kid waiting on Santa Claus.

Pulled 2 Rhode island red eggs as unfertile. Cracked'em open and yep, they are were not developing.

Black sexlinks all looked good.

So we now have 41 black sexlinks and 39 rhode island reds, for a total of 80 still cooking.


----------



## Energyvet

Talk about Christmas! That's a holiday for 4 people - 20 chicks each! Wish I was you right now. . Wow!


----------



## twentynine

Day 12 update.

80 still cooking. Temperature control is working.


----------



## Energyvet

Keep on keeping on 29!


----------



## twentynine

Alert alert-- temp spike--- 103*.

I think my fan is going out so the bearings are generating heat, not controlled by the thermostat.

Opened the door to get the air temp down as fast as I could, I don't think the internal temp of the eggs went over 102*. I will have to spend so time tonight re-regulating the thermostat.


----------



## Energyvet

Good thing you caught it. What s roller coaster ride.


----------



## twentynine

And I got 3 more Rhode Island Red hens of the same blood line.


----------



## twentynine

Day 14---

Temp control is going haywire. Possible causes-- I am currently using a small 110vac fan, that may be generating enough heat to cause the over temp, hasn't before, but it is making noise like the bearings are failing. or -- The snap switch on the thermostat maybe failing causing the heating bulbs to stay on slightly longer. or -- The ambient temp in the shop where I keep the incubator is to high, 84*.

Action taken--- I lowered the ambient temp in my shop to 80* via the AC thermostat. Lubricated the circulation fan. And crossed my fingers on the thermostat.

I have had enough experience with incubating, to know what mid hatch anxiety is, this isn't mid hatch anxiety-- I beleave it's some sort of mechanical failure.


----------



## twentynine

Day 15

Temp control reestablished. Last 24 hours high 100.4*, low 99.1*.

Lowering the ambient temperature in the shop was the trick. 84* - 77*.

I pulled another BSL egg, smelling and weaping.

78 still going.


----------



## Energyvet

Go team 29!!!!!..........


----------



## twentynine

Unfortunately I beleave my hatch rate will be adversely impacted by the large temperature swings.

What I have encountered in the past is when the eggs are exposed to wild temperature changes, they will hatch but the survivability of the chick is lower.

So I am hoping for 75% at this point.


----------



## twentynine

Day 17 update

Done an emergency circulating fan swap out.

I located or I should say my wife located a source of small 110vac fans. You'll never guess from where. The local Vietnamese nail shop that she uses was moving to a new location, and leaving all fixtures. Part of the old fixtures were 4 or 5 of these fans. She asked if I could have them and the owner consented.

Anyway, swapped out the fan with no huge temperature swing, presently I am monitoring the temperature, making sure no thermostat adjustment is needed.

Tomorrow I have jury duty. Being as it is day 18, when I get home, I will candle the remaining 78 eggs, remove the turners, place the eggs on the wire. 

Hatch day is Friday, so I expect to be seeing a few pips Thursday evening.

Because of the temperature control problems I expect at best a 75% hatch rate.


----------



## Energyvet

I think you'll get a better rate but that might just be me. I'm kind of optimistic sometimes.


----------



## twentynine

I have to leave for jury duty this morning at 0900. Because I'm lucky, figure I'll get picked for some trial, I went ahead and candled this morning and put them on the wire.

Pulled 1 RIR egg as a quitter. So I have 38 RIRs and 39 BSLs going into lockdown.


----------



## Energyvet

Your odds still seem to be remarkably high. Have fun at jury duty!


----------



## twentynine

Okay. 

Lockdown is looking good. 

90% humidity, 99.5* all vents open.

Here in south La. Raising the humidity is never a problem.


----------



## twentynine

Day 19

Temp control is good, humidity is nice and high.

Brooder, feeders, and waterers, have all been sterilized, chick starter on hand.
All is ready.


----------



## twentynine

Day 20

Temp and humidity good.

As of 0340 this morning no pips or rockers. Still early though.


----------



## cogburn

Fingers crossed !!!! Won't be long now


----------



## twentynine

That's right! My experience is, usually they start pipping 12 - 24 hours before the dawn of actual day 21. So it was early yet this morning.

Kind figured out what some of my temp control problems were, after thinking it over I beleave I need to add some heat sinks to the incubator. Takes up empty air space and will actually store heat energy, that should take some of the swing out of the temp control.


----------



## twentynine

Okay just got home!

They's a whole lotta pippin goin on!

BSLs are on the top shelf, I counted 25+ pips.
RIRs are on the bottom shelf, visability is an issue, but I can see a few pips.


----------



## Energyvet

How wonderful! We are all waiting to hear your news.


----------



## twentynine

Day 21 0500

5 RIRs out, 5 BSLs out

Lots of pipping and rocking going on.


----------



## twentynine

Score now 

6 reds 7 blacks


----------



## Energyvet

Woot woot woot!


----------



## twentynine

0800

8 reds 13 blacks


----------



## Energyvet

It's a par-tay! Oh yeah!


----------



## twentynine

0930

12 reds. 14 blacks.


----------



## Energyvet

Haha. Sounds like you're playing cards! Photos. We need photos.


----------



## twentynine

I'm working from an iPhone. I know a lot about chickens, don't know squat about an iPhone.

We are at:

28 reds. 30 blacks. 

If some one could point me to the proper application I could by chance post a picture.


----------



## Energyvet

I have an iPhone 4 If you have 4 or 4S you start your reply. And then you use that small plus button at the top right. It will allow you to download a pic, or take a new pic. Try that. It's fairly simple cause I could figure it out without help. Good luck!


----------



## twentynine

Okay, I am fixing to make an idiot out of myself. I beleave my iPhone is a 3G because it says 3G at the top of the screen. Yeah! I know 4g - 5g are here but it all has to do with my unlimited data package. I think my wife said if I upgrade I lose unlimited data.

Any how I clicked the little paper clip, went to an upload page, but none of the choose file buttons worked. Anyhow I'm going to give email a shot. Email to home then home to chicken forum. But if I mess my wife's computer up, I'm going to have to have a sleep over some where.

Score:

31 all. 

62 total live hatch so far, I'm over 75% hatch rate now.


----------



## earlyt89

Awesome awesome


----------



## twentynine

Okay here goes the first try at a picture!!!!!


----------



## twentynine

Okay that one didn't hurt!

Here goes another:

Score now 31 red, 32 black.


----------



## Energyvet

It's like a kindergarten! And no sweat with the 3G. Mine was working fine and I would have kept it but I wanted the cloud. I'm loving these chicks! I still have my 3G if anyone out there wants it for cheap! Horray, over 75%!


----------



## twentynine

Still hatching.

7 or 8 still pipping.

1 RIR dead in the shell.

5 not pipping or moving.


----------



## Energyvet

Hey 29, how about an ID photo now you have this photo thing going on.


----------



## twentynine

Probably the last update today:

33 reds. 32 blacks. 

4 still working, 6 not moving..


----------



## cogburn

Rock and Roll !! Congrats !! That's a beautiful thing !


----------



## twentynine

Final count coming in a few minutes, horses are hungry, morning chores to do.

I think I ended up will 35 reds, 36 blacks but it got kind of hard to keep track of them yesterday.


----------



## twentynine

Final count this is what went to the brooder.

32 - RIRs. 

37 - BSLs. (16 - hens, 21 - roosters)

I had an overall hatch rate of 84%. BSL, a 43% hen hatch.

The over all hatch I consider a success, I'd like to see a higher hen ratio in the BSLs, but you get what you get. 

Now this hatch I used rooster Barrack over the barred rock hens and Obama over the RIRs. Barrack has a slightly better fur tilbury ratio than Obama. But in my opinion Obama has the better chicks. Next hatch I am going to swap roosters. Obama will go to the barred rocks and barrack will go to the RIRs..

By spring I will have two new roosters in the works, currently they are 8 weeks old, but they are looking good. So for the first spring hatch Mitt and Rommney will do the deeds.


----------



## twentynine

They are all still going. 

Feeding chick starter and supplementing with a scrambled egg every afternoon.


----------



## twentynine

Hey guess what! I updated my iPhone last night to the new ios6. I can now upload photos right from my iPhone.

Here's Barrack!


----------



## Energyvet

I just got the update too. He's very beautiful and healthy looking. You said you like some of the chicks, so why wouldn't you keep him around and use him again instead of replacing him? Just curious to what your thought processes are.


----------



## twentynine

Energyvet said:


> I just got the update too. He's very beautiful and healthy looking. You said you like some of the chicks, so why wouldn't you keep him around and use him again instead of replacing him? Just curious to what your thought processes are.


Well not so much replacing him as I am augmenting him.

Through lack of planning and seeing dollar signs in front of my eyes I got caught with two less roosters than I really need.

Barrack and Obama's one generation removed hatch brothers, were sold when some one offered me what I considered an insane amount of money for a rooster.

I have two breeding populations, the parent stock RIR hens, and the BR hens stock. Being that I keep 8 - 12 mature breeding hens of each population, 1 rooster is stretched out keeping his hens "happy". I would much prefer having 2 roosters per breeding pen. The second rooster keeps the boss rooster doing his job.

So the plan is to have Barrack and Obama as 1 breeding pair, with Mitt and Rommney as the 2nd set of roosters. I can then alternate the pairs between the hen populations.

I never save Black Sexlinks as breeders, I keep a few in yet a third pen just to see what they look like when mature. Once every 12 months I save replacement RIR hens, when these are mature, they are never breed back to their sires. For example, if Barrack and Obama sired my replacement hens, they would never rotate into that pen to sire offspring. That's where Mitt and Rommney come in. By the time Barrack and Obama's rotation come up for them to be in the RIR pen, they have been replaced.

This being said my breeding program has just got more complicated. The guy were I got the parent stock for my RIRs is going/gone out of business. I can no longer run down the road and buy 1 dozen hatching eggs, then hatch me out a set of replacement roosters. I am sure my wife will be happy to hear that I am going to need 1 or 2 more breeding pens, just to make sure I don't inbreed. I managed to get 3 of the last hens he had.

I


----------



## Energyvet

Thank you for that detailed explanation. Now I understand.


----------



## Jim

twentynine said:


> Okay, I am fixing to make an idiot out of myself. I beleave my iPhone is a 3G because it says 3G at the top of the screen. Yeah! I know 4g - 5g are here but it all has to do with my unlimited data package. I think my wife said if I upgrade I lose unlimited data.
> 
> I was able to keep my unlimited data on my and the wife's phone during our last upgrade. We even did it at the apple store. As long as you don't cancel the plan, and ask them to transfer it to the upgrade, you should be able to keep the unlimited data.


----------



## Jim

Oh, and that was a good story to read. I am thinking of hatching later, but am hopping for broody hens to do the work.....


----------



## twentynine

One last update on this thread.

All RIRs sold.

All BSL pullets sold. 5 still in the brooder that I have agreed to brood until October 28th, for added charge.

18 BSL cockerals remain. I'll be selling them in a few weeks, when they get a little older. I have a few guys that will buy all the cockerals I have.


----------



## Energyvet

Excellent 29. You made out like a bandit!


----------

